# Remodeling - Confused with Layout



## Manshri (Dec 31, 2009)

We are remodeling and have got our final set of plans from the architect. We are confused if we should leave the kitchen where it is or swap the kitchen and breakfast area, that is move kitchen to the outer wall towards the back of the house. We have a 150' deep backyard. 
We are leaning towards moving the kitchen to outer wall, we will loose the counter eating area but the layout may me more open. 

Thanks.


----------

